# I love to draw horse, anyone want me to draw their horse?



## Equus caballus (Apr 2, 2011)

I love drawing horses, so I think it would be fun to draw someone's horse for them. When I finish the drawing I'll take a picture of it and post it. 
Just pick your favorite photo and I'll base a drawing off of it. I want to add as many different type horse drawings to my collection as I can.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!
You're welcome to use any photos from my barn Jack the horse to draw from. Would love to see what you do!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

You can draw my girls if you'd like.
Bella is the Fjord







Chico is my Arab mare.


----------



## Equus caballus (Apr 2, 2011)

Aw these are all such sweet horses! 
I'll be back in about an hour with the pictures


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Can you draw Cupid.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I would LOVE one!!! 

Could you please draw one of Red


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Love that first pic _caitlinpalomino_  Very pretty


----------



## Equus caballus (Apr 2, 2011)

I just finished drawing the first three and am about to post them. 
I'll draw cupid and Red tomorrow because I need to go eat dinner and I need to get up early.
I have a horse named red also! 
The horse in my profile picture is named red. She is the one I ride.


----------



## Equus caballus (Apr 2, 2011)

Here they are 
Enjoy!


----------



## Equus caballus (Apr 2, 2011)

I did sketches with pen. I could do a lot better but I don't have that much time on my hands, lol.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Feel free to draw any of Rodeo in your spare time


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

They're awesome!! Thanks so much for doing my boy  It's perfect!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

One if Buzz??


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Could you do one of Love Story for me? There's pics in my barn


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Could you do one for me too? Please? Just pick from my barn


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Can you do this pic for me?  but without any halter etc


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice work. YOu really captured the feel of the horses. Bella especially.


----------

